# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مشكلتي اللغة الانجليزية ..مع ابنتي

## أم خليفة 11

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة

بدخل بالمموضوع مباشرة..... ابنتي في الصف الاول لكني لا أعلم كيف أساعدها لكي تستطيع قراءة الكلمات باللغة الانجليزية وللعلم إني لا أجيد اللغة الانجليزية وهي المصيبة الاكبر ونصحوني كثيرات بأن أجلب لها مدرسة خصوصية عندما خلصت ثاني روضة يعني بالصيف لكنني بحث ووجت مدرسات خصوصيات لكن المبلغ الاجرة كان كثيرا بالنسبة لتعليم الطفلة الاساسيات اللغة كيفية القراءة ...
للعلم أنا من أبوظبي بالاخص داخل أبوظبي ( جزيرة أبوظبي)


ساعدوني بوضع الخطوات لكي تستطيع القراءة مع الامثلة::


الخطوة الاولى: حفظ جميع الاحرف اللغة الانجليزية ....تم ولله الحمد

الخطوة الثانية:.......................................... .......

الخطوة الثالثة:.......................................... .......

الخطوة الرابعة:.......................................... .......


 :12:  مشكورة لكل وحدة تساعدني وإنشاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتها

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## مونتاج

الالعاب اكثر شي يعلم الطفل 
حاولي تنزلين لها العاب تعليميه ممتعه عالكمبيوتر 
ابحثي في جوجل بتحصلين مواقع و سيديات 

http://games.97ra.com/catgames5-0

----------


## مونتاج

http://www.abclearningtime.com/

----------


## nice world 20

الخطوة الثانيه : علميها الاصوات وان كانت لازم تتعلمهم مع الخطوه الاولى...خليها تعرف كل حرف شو صوته قراءة وكتابة ...يعني لو شافته بتلفظ صوته صح ولو حدا لفظلها اياه بتقرأه صح 
الخطوه الثالثه : تتعلم صوت احرف العله vowels حرف حرف ...ثم تتعلم كل حرفين عله بس يجو مع بعض شو الصوت الي بيعطوه
الخطوه الرابعه : لازم تتعلم لفظ كلمات من مقطع واحد مع الانتباه للفظ الاحرف الصامته ولفظ احرف العله ومواقعها من الكلمة...
طبعا بامكانك حتى تعلميها هاي الامور انك تدوري عليها بالنت واليوتيوب ...ولا تنسي تجيبيلها القصص المصوره او اسماء الحيوانات يعني الي بتتكون من مقطع واحد بحيث تصير ترددهم 
ان شاء الله اكون افدتك ولو شي بسيط حبيبتي ربنا يباركلك فيها يارب

----------


## أم خليفة 11

مشكورين على النصائح

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

اربطيلها كل حرف بكلمة
مثال :
A=Apple
B=Boy
وهكذا .. كتب تعلم الانجليزية للاطفال بتفيدج واايد .. موفقه

----------


## bentlablad

http://www.starfall.com/

أختي هدا الموقع يساعدك بالخطوات فيه أربع خطوات عامة داخل كل خطورة تلاقين دروس ! إنتي تابعي بالدروس كل يوم أو كم يوم درسيها درسوكرريه لغاية ماتفهم ! الأطفال اذكياء بسرعة يفهمون ماشاء الله ! الخطوة الأولى إذا هي الحروف تقولين تم لله الحمد روحين علىالخطوة التانية تلاقين كل حرفن مع بعض وكيفية النطق an متلا وتكملين كلمات إن شاء بتتعلمين وأنتي وإياها بس خصصخي لها ساعة وحدة كل يوم وراه تشوف الفرق خلال شهر إن شاء الله !

----------


## bentlablad

على فكرة هذا الموقع نصحتني بيه صديقة هندية مدرسة بنتها يعطونها فيه واجبات منزلية

----------

